# [EVDL] Kelly Controller RS-232 special adapter



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> S Collins <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Anybody know wussup with that special adapter that
> > Kelly is selling?
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I'll be the first to throw out a totally uninformed opinion. I think they will be junk. I don't think they will perform well, and I believe they will break. I think people right now think that they are going to be a good option because they have slighty higher voltage and current ratings than an equivilant Alltrax. I think after installing and running them for a while reality will set in. They won't perform nearly as well as an Alltrax and when you have a problem it will be a pain to get it taken care of. If you are holding out for feedback, why wait? Their is already lots of feedback on other controllers that are available. Buy one of those instead. Then you will know exactly what you are getting ahead of time.

Here is my feedback on the Alltrax controllers. They perform above spec, they run cool, and if something goes wrong it's not much trouble to get them replaced. I've had two warranty replacements. While I would prefer that they never broke in the first place, at least the company stood by their product.

damon
>
> p.s. No, I don't own a Kelly... am waiting to see if
> they come out with the 120v model as well as what
> folks in the group who've already gotten one think of
> their controller.
>
>
> ____________________________________________________________________________________
> Be a better friend, newshound, and
> know-it-all with Yahoo! Mobile. Try it now. http://mobile.yahoo.com/;_ylt=Ahu06i62sR8HDtDypao8Wcj9tAcJ
>
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_________________________________________________________________
Share life as it happens with the new Windows Live.
http://www.windowslive.com/share.html?ocid=TXT_TAGHM_Wave2_sharelife_012008

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Why the gross speculation on the controller? I'd almost be there were 
nay sayers about he Alltrax controller back before anyone started 
buying them. Real world performance only comes when someone buys them 
and uses them in the field. Shake them down. It is in a company's 
best interest to provide a decent product. Other wise it could shut 
them down for providing a crappy product. I'd say give it a try if it 
fits your needs and the price is right. Or you can go with a proven 
model. If the new one provides some extra stuff the proven one does 
not then you may want to try the new.

: )





> damon henry wrote:
> 
> >
> > I'll be the first to throw out a totally uninformed opinion. I
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

My gross speculation comes because Kelly is a Chinese product being sold at=
a very low price. It is also a power electronics product which is very ha=
rd to produce as a high quality product period, let alone at a low price. =
Also, they are playing with the specs. Their model is rated at 84 volts wi=
th a 90 volt top limit. Alltrax is only rated at 72 volts but also has a 9=
0 volt limit. I'll bet the Kelly will never do 600 amps, though it may get=
close. I have seen my 450 amp Alltrax do over 530 amps. You can use eith=
er companies product with an 84 volt pack, but you had better be willing to=
wait for your batteries to settle down to under 90 volts after coming off =
charge. The Alltrax will protect itself by refusing to run if the pack vol=
tage is over 90 volts, I don't know about the Kelly.

Alltrax was started by an EV'r who cut his teeth on cranking out what at th=
e time was the highest power EV controllers available as well as other qual=
ity EV products, so for many in the EV world Alltrax already had a solid re=
putation before they became Alltrax. =


I may be totally wrong about the Kellys, but I won't be spending any of my =
own money to find out. It's more of a gamble than I am willing to take.

Unfortunately for the list, it still seems that none of the EVDL Kelly Cont=
roller purchases have made it on the road yet so we are left with only unin=
formed speculation like mine.

I'm looking forward to seeing the new line of Alltrax controllers coming ou=
t, which will include higher voltage models. Now these I will be willing t=
o bet my own money on 

damon

> From: [email protected]
> Date: Tue, 8 Jan 2008 06:43:27 -0800
> To: [email protected]
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Kelly Controller RS-232 special adapter
>
> Why the gross speculation on the controller? I'd almost be there were
> nay sayers about he Alltrax controller back before anyone started
> buying them. Real world performance only comes when someone buys them
> and uses them in the field. Shake them down. It is in a company's
> best interest to provide a decent product. Other wise it could shut
> them down for providing a crappy product. I'd say give it a try if it
> fits your needs and the price is right. Or you can go with a proven
> model. If the new one provides some extra stuff the proven one does
> not then you may want to try the new.
>
> : )

_________________________________________________________________
Make distant family not so distant with Windows Vista=AE + Windows Live=99.
http://www.microsoft.com/windows/digitallife/keepintouch.mspx?ocid=3DTXT_TA=
GLM_CPC_VideoChat_distantfamily_012008

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Dont' take this wrong but aren't most electrical parts produced in =

China or other countries and then assembled here. Some being =

assembled there as well. Parts is Parts and if it's already known =

what makes a good controller then reproducing it is cake. With some =

modified parts subbed in for the others to make it take more power =

that is good. Isn't that what Alltrax is doing and going to put on =

the market? I have seen some very good China products so I see a =

disliking to China. Mmmmm. So dump speculation out the window. It's =

fine to decide that you don't want it but don't blast it until there =

is proof of poor quality. Remember just because something dies does =

not mean its bad. Could have been operated outside parameters. =

Builder error and things like that. So back down and be glad someone =

is making for the market a controller you may want or need at a =

decent price. Alltrax was a nobody at one time and someone had to =

take a chance. Someone always takes a chance. No progress is made if =

no one takes a chance on something new.


Pete




> damon henry wrote:
> 
> >
> > My gross speculation comes because Kelly is a Chinese product being =
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

On the altrax returns, is that returned same unit twice in your personal
EV or have sold 100 of them and 2 had to be returned?

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Two of the 48 volt 400 amp controllers on my motorcycle. So far the third =
is holding up. I did not get any indication from them of what the problem =
may have been. I did notice when I installed the one that I just put in my=
truck that they now recommend a much larger precharge resistor than I have=
been using. On my motorcycle I have been using a 6 ohm resistor. Their l=
atest schematic calls for something like 470 ohms.
=

damon> Date: Tue, 8 Jan 2008 19:36:53 -0800> From: [email protected]> T=
o: [email protected]> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Kelly Controller RS-232 special a=
dapter> > On the altrax returns, is that returned same unit twice in your p=
ersonal> EV or have sold 100 of them and 2 had to be returned?> > _________=
______________________________________> For subscription options, see> http=
://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
_________________________________________________________________
Make distant family not so distant with Windows Vista=AE + Windows Live=99.
http://www.microsoft.com/windows/digitallife/keepintouch.mspx?ocid=3DTXT_TA=
GLM_CPC_VideoChat_distantfamily_012008
_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

When you get into high power electronics "parts is parts" isn't entirely
accurate. The thermal, magnetic, and inductive packaging of the parts is
critical.

Capacitors too far from the switching units with round wires and the
inductive kicks take out your switches.

The Rf from the power side of the circuit in a poor design will upset
the computer/drive circuit and could cause shoot thru.

Improper thermal management will lower capability.

A well designed controller minimizes all these, a poorly or naively
designed controller ignores or compromises one or more of these and
limits itself.

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

